# Feeling depressed!



## RionaG (May 19, 2011)

Hi there, I got my 8 week old puppy bailey on saturday morning and I know its only been 2 days but I literally cannot do anything as I just dont get a break! He spends quite alot of time in his playpen which has his bed, puppy pad, toys and water in it, But whenever I walk out or put him back he crys I ignore until he falls asleep! Right now I just cant wait until hes bigger and grows up which I know isnt nice of me to even think that, everyone says I am doing well but obviously he doesnt quite understand the puppy pad yet..Oh I dont know just feeling a little down about it all...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its a big change for him aswell, his hole world has been turned upside down you are his world. ger a kong and put cream chees or peanut butter in it you can also freeze it. 

puppys are hrad work but they are enjoyable, hang in there, take him out for a wee trip to the shops to get milk or something, just zip him up in your jackit.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

He's still getting used to his new home and will be missing he's litter mates, it's normal and he will settle down but it is hard work, and it will be worth it in the end.
Is this your first dog.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Just like babies puppies test us to our limits

I am still waiting for my little girl but I know until we know each other properly it will be frustrating and difficult. Bailey will be trained before you know it and this awkward phase will be forgotten. 

If it is any consolation when I had my actual babies I found it difficult. I prefer the older interactive children I have now (5 & 8) and I am quite sure it will be the same with my puppy. Pin a smile on  and as each day closes to an end you and Bailey will work it out. 

Hugs, kisses and prayers sent your way from a fellow 'older' lover xx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Lots of praise whenever he wee's where he should, take him outside when he wakes and to play then at least if he wee's he'll be in the right place !
Early days yet, if he's inside and you notice him suddenly sniff and go in circles , take him straight outside as he probably will wee or poo !! Carry him if necessary, we had to get a ramp to get out as the step was too big at first !
Try giving him an old t shirt or something with your smell to sleep with - it might help him settle.
Mine used to follow me around from day 1 but you do have to be vigilant, they did cry when I went upstairs as they couldn't get up.
Don't worry, it will soon be easier for both of you .


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

It is a huge adjustment for both of you, I would take time when I was training Harley to the crate I started by putting a few treats in there and then moved on to closing the door but staying in the room not speaking to him until he was quiet and then praise and fuss and treats I repeated this but left the room for a couple of minutes if he yelped i didnt return but as soon as he took a break and he will in between listening for you I came in and praised him. I can now leave him for a good hour and a half but only after exercise and he sleeps in there at night. Also remember you are his mummy now and he has never been alone. The other thing I did was carry him down to Costa coffee and let him take in the sites and I got a break and a coffee while he was being fussed keep at it it is hard but it will get easier! good luck


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter has been the same since Saturday he has barely left my side. It's pretty much normal until he gets used to being without his siblings. Dexter has followed me everywhere around the house and garden -watching me while I do my chores like washing and cooking. He is not at all impressed by puppy pads (just tries to eat them). I do whisk him outside nearly every half hour so he hasn't had any accidents yet. Maybe take Bailey around with you until he is a bit more confident. Try not to get down about it, we new mums are all going through the same!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It is hard at first, but they grow up quickly and this early bonding time is really important. You'll appreciate the bond so much when you're training recall and when he will want to please you because you're his mum. He will soon want to explore more and be more independent, but right now he is missing his litter and transferring all his needs to you. As regards toilet training, I used to take Dylan out every hour and give a command word for toileting and a treat if he went, rather than waiting for him to decide to go. He soon learned to go on command, and even now I still use it at bedtime.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau was exactly the same so we just used to let her follow us around and if we went out she came too and until she had her jabs was carried everywhere. We would also take her for a coffee etc as gave us a break plus seeing how much people loved her made us realise how lucky we were to have her. Also socialising at a young age is very important for a puppy so we let everyone have a cuddle. At the moment you are his whole world and as his Mum and siblings have disappeared he probably worries you may too. We would leave Beau for very short periods of time with a Kong filled with treats and the radio on so that she got used to being on her own and that we always returned. If you never leave him you will build on his insecurities which will be harder to break as he gets older. We also took Beau out every hour and after meals, drinks, sleep etc and gave a command so that she got used to going to the toilet outside. Beau is now almost 15 weeks and will venture off round the house and garden returning occasionally to check we are still there. I promise it does get easier and the joy Bailey will give you will far outweigh any problems. Good luck


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I felt rather overwhelmed many times when we first got Lolly. We've had her 5 weeks now and things are definately easier but I still have my moments. She is still rather clingy but will go off on her own to explore - but then I just worry what she's up to and end up going to see  My difficult moments now are when she gets herself into a naughty mood and tries to nip and snap at us. Puppy training classes start tomorrow so hopefully the trainer will be able to help me with that!
It will get easier Riona. Have you any friends with dogs who you can socialise with in the house? I got quite lonely staying in a lot until Lolly had her jabs.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I felt rather overwhelmed many times when we first got Lolly. We've had her 5 weeks now and things are definately easier but I still have my moments. She is still rather clingy but will go off on her own to explore - but then I just worry what she's up to and end up going to see  My difficult moments now are when she gets herself into a naughty mood and tries to nip and snap at us. Puppy training classes start tomorrow so hopefully the trainer will be able to help me with that!
> It will get easier Riona. Have you any friends with dogs who you can socialise with in the house? I got quite lonely staying in a lot until Lolly had her jabs.


Puppy training will definitely help as they give great advice and everyone is having pretty much the same problems so you don't feel so alone! Beau started nipping my 17 year old daughter and so after having read the advice of another person on here we started saying a sharp "no" and if she did it a second time she got time out for a couple of minutes in another room. Within 2 days of doing this she stopped nipping my daughter! Enjoy


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Ali
Thanks for that advice. All other aspects of training are going really well. She just seems to have her naughty moments and can seem to have a bit of a temper and strong will! It doesn't help that we have just spent the weekend with my Sister-in-Laws 5 month old cockapoo who is so layed back and easy going! Lolly seems like the naughty child compared!
We have tried yelping like a hurt puppy, saying a sharp NO, and growling at her loudly when she bites but they all seem to egg her on and she snaps back in temper. The vet suggested turning our backs on her and ignoring her but this is ok if she bites while we are playing but she will sometimes just follow my kids and bite them! They stand still but end up having a puppy hanging from their trouser legs (they have learnt to always wear long trousers at the mo!) She really doesn't like having her paws wiped and will always try to bite my hand then.
I have tried the time out and it certainly stops the behaviour and changes her mood immediately. I think I need to be more consistant.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Janet

We did all the things you have and it too made Beau worse but time out definitely worked for us. It can get a bit tiring for the first day or two as keep having to get up to put her in another room but it was worth it in the end as hates being separated from us. Beau also didn't like her paws being touched but I pick her up and firmly hold her whilst doing it and she seems to know who is boss! Our trainer said to keep touching her all over her body so she gets used to it and we know if there is ever a problem. The puppy trainer said I have the teenage years to look forward to later this year and I told her that my 17 year old daughter has been a dream of a child/teenager so I am not about to put up with it from Beau lol! We go to our final puppy training class tonight and then start obedience in two weeks. Good luck with yours as I am sure you and Lolly will enjoy it as it is good fun and you get to meet new people with the same problems


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't let it get you down 

we have all had different puppy experiences on here .... no two dogs are the same... get a cuppa and have a read and giggle at some of our strange routines and screams for help within those first few weeks ... it does get better... well better may be a strong word, it changes ha ha ha giggling here  ... the demands just change. Dogs are hard work and they make us tired and grumpy but we just adore them


----------



## Kez (May 1, 2011)

Hi, try not to feel too down. When they first come home its hard for them and hard for you too. You need to get to know one another. He will settle and once your in a routine that will help everythings new at the moment. Stay strong, they are so much fun and grow so quickly. Ruby is only 13 weeks, we've had her from 8 weeks, she stays in her cage each morning when i work and sleeps all night long, no crying, toilets outside almost all the time and is great company! I used a pen the first couple of days as I didnt like the idea of a closed in cage but I have to say she settled much better in the cage. I think she feels safer. Keep your chin up they really are fab, it will be worth it!


----------

